# Should I chop off damaged hair?



## Maria Sparks (Jun 10, 2016)

Here's my situation..

For the past year or so I've been a bottle blonde. It's damaged but not suuper damaged.

Ex. When it's wet it does NOT stretch and snap when tugged, and doesn't have that "smushy silly string" texture to it that truly fried hair gets. No where near that. It's just rather limp, rough, and tangles way more easily than I know my virgin hair used to.

Onto my question! I want to grow my virgin hair back out and have it smooth and shiny and manageable again. I've already dyed it back to brown to get started but...

Would it be best to cut a pixie and get rid of as much of the bleached hair length as possible?

Do split ends really work their way up the hair shaft? (My main concern)

I'd rather start all over so to speak than sacrifice the health of my regrowth because the lengths are damaged...


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 10, 2016)

A fresh cut definitely helps with the overall health of the hair. The split ends don't travel up the hair shaft so to speak but they always say that if you are growing your hair, regular trims on the ends are important. You want the new growth to be healthy and the best way to do that is cut off the damaged part.


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 18, 2016)

My hairdresser's mantra is "see a split end, chop it off", which is precisely what she did with my fried hair she then told me to get Pro-naturals hair repair system with argan oil. I used it for one week in every six weeks alongside my Optima Tea Tree shampoo &amp; conditioner for the other five weeks but making sure I used the hair mask once a week and the argan oil leave in treatment after each shampoo whether it was Optima or Pro-naturals.


----------



## stackescape (Sep 6, 2016)

you should chop it off and Argan oil treatments really help repair your hair


----------



## angela17 (Sep 14, 2016)

You should chop it off because it can actually split your whole hair cuticule , and your hair will then be thin and damaged and frizzy..


----------



## marysweet (Sep 20, 2016)

Yea I think def you should chop it off + hair care treatment


----------



## WilliamRobinson (Oct 3, 2016)

I too have the same problem.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nitya Sharma (Oct 6, 2016)

Goat Milk Shampoo has lots of benefits

It can help to repair your damaged hair and get your silky and smooth.


----------



## Lola.Gonzalez (Apr 25, 2020)

Cut only the damaged part (too little)
Use sulfate-free hair products.


----------



## JHANVI JAIN (Apr 28, 2020)

Chopping can be a one time solution but when it comes again what will you do....

Let me tell you some common mistakes to avoid damaged hair :

1. Washing hair with hot water will make it dry and brittle.

2. Daily exposure to the sun is one of the major reasons for dry hair.

3. Skipping on sleep is bad for the hair in the long run. eg. it leads to hair loss, breakage etc.

4. Heat is not good for your hair.Try using heated hair tools as less as possible.

5. Tight hairstyles cause the hair to become weak over time making it likely to breakage.


----------



## Beautybyluo (Apr 28, 2020)

Is there any good hair masks out there that could help treat already damaged hair? 

I've tried coco and eve and they seem to be really great but i would like to know if theres any others?


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Oct 11, 2020)

Yeah just chop it up.


----------



## LeadingLady (Oct 12, 2020)

You seem pretty confident - chop it off.


----------



## willow1948 (Oct 13, 2020)

Yep, I'm with the group on this one Split ends do travel, so keep it trimmed, once the hairdresser cuts it. I have long hair, and I use 
Tweak'd by Nature. They have a good website that explains their different products, and it also is sold by QVC. The man who 'invented' it did so for his mother who had issues with her hair due to cancer.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Nov 5, 2020)

If it is too damaged, the only solution is to chop it off. but if it is not, then it can still be fixed my hair treatments


----------



## Dazie (Dec 9, 2020)

I have read that you shouldn't chop it off if you want it long unless your hair is EXTREMELY damaged. What you should do is begin cutting damaged hair above any split ends and frizzles, little by little, as it grows back out. Diet and hair care is a must. The process if very slow but so is hair growth.


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Dec 12, 2020)

Dazie said:


> I have read that you shouldn't chop it off if you want it long unless your hair is EXTREMELY damaged. What you should do is begin cutting damaged hair above any split ends and frizzles, little by little, as it grows back out. Diet and hair care is a must. The process if very slow but so is hair growth.


Agreed!


----------

